

Show HN: My weekend project, Wifi Party -- Share wifi passwords, android app - rukus
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ua.wifiparty

======
jp1989
http:://Instabridge.com do this well.

~~~
rukus
Thanks jp1989, looks that app isn't well promoted - before doing my app I
googled and didn't found anything. Instabridge looks awesome but little bit
complicated - everything is friends/sharing minded + I didn't found way to
turn wifi off - when I'm done.

Anyways that was good weekend for me to code something :)

